

Non-Cryptographic Hash Function Zoo - dasmithii
http://floodyberry.com/noncryptohashzoo/

======
packetslave
No cityhash
([https://code.google.com/p/cityhash/](https://code.google.com/p/cityhash/))
either

------
twotwotwo
Doesn't include Yann Collet's xxhash
([https://code.google.com/p/xxhash/](https://code.google.com/p/xxhash/)). Or
the x86 hardware CRC32C, but maybe that shouldn't count. :)

------
jedisct1
xxhash is definitely missing.

